# Please read......I'd like your input



## redtailgal (Mar 21, 2012)

I have an idea for a BYH contest, and would like to know if there is much member interest before I move forward.

I like for us to have an "Eggciting Contest". Here is the deal.  You would take an egg and decorate it....not like an easter egg, but with a face (drawn on or painted on), and place it in some farm type scene (this is a farm site ya know).  You would have to include the Logo "BYH" somewhere in the pic that would be easily recognized.  You dont have to get real elaborate with it, but you could go as crazy as you'd like.  

Since I'd be hosting the competition, I wouldnt not submit an actual entry.  I would, however, make a "scene" and submit is as an example.

I would ask for a few non participating members or mods to help with judging, to keep things fair.  It the interest is large enough, I would ask the group members for nominations for consideration for the top winners.

I'd gift the winner with a 12 month Golden Herd membership, and second place with a 6 month Golden Herd Membership.

Would any of you be interested in participating in this contest?  Do you have any ideas or suggestions that I may want to include?

I'd love for us to do this, and have fun with it, so jump in here and give me a little input!


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 21, 2012)

sounds like a neat idea! I'd be tempted to enter. I'd even use one of our pretty eggs we get from our EEs!


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 21, 2012)

My goose has just started laying


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 21, 2012)

Cool!  Thats what I like about his forum.........we can get all kinds of eggs in this contest!

EMU? anyone?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 21, 2012)

Why not.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 21, 2012)

Sounds fun.  I have the rainbow egg basket of eggs, chocolate brown, tan, pink, green, blue and white.  I could pose them all and it would be like a United Nations meeting.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 21, 2012)

Love it! When does it start??


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not sure when I'll start it, but probably within the next couple weeks.  I need to get caught up on some stuff here so I can make my example.

If there is anyone who doesnt want to enter the contest, but wouldnt mind helping me judge, please let me know.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 21, 2012)

can I be a judge since I am already a Golden herd member?


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 21, 2012)

Of course, but remember that if you are already a Golden Herd member, you will get an additional 12 months added to your account if you win.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 21, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Of course, but remember that if you are already a Golden Herd member, you will get an additional 12 months added to your account if you win.


I may just enter


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok, its up to you!  lol


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 22, 2012)

I would LOVE  a G.H.M.!!!! Going to join! When it starts.


----------

